# MBP SludgeHammer



## mybud (Dec 29, 2022)

I wanted to install the XLR jack option and had a 1590C lying around. It's a lot of space relative to the board but accommodates the top-mounted input/output jacks, XLR, and little DC plug without too much hassle. 





It's unlikely that I'll max out the drive control for full-on overdrive (not overfond of opamp distortion, 'ratty' as Brian's build docs do suggest) but it does some quite nice fattening of the sound in a Fender Bassman-ish kind of way (at least to my ears). I tried running it off 18V but couldn't hear too much difference TBH.

The presence control works quite subtly to add some upper-mid clarity and the treble adds some bite to the fairly dark overall sound. The box is massive, considering how I've got used to 125B builds, but looks like it means business. I used a 3PDT toggle because it's more of a 'set and forget' than a 'switchable on the fly' kind of thing for my purposes. Glad I was able to employ my new step drill without causing too much environmental or personal damage and useful in retrospect to deploy the DI option when all is said and done (and played).

Wishing y'all all the very best for 2023. May it smile on us all.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Dec 29, 2022)

Nice one. I think yours is the first build I've seen with the XLR jack


----------



## jimilee (Dec 29, 2022)

Very cool build. It’s interesting you didn’t use the direct out but used the XLR. 18v will just give you more headroom, so it would take longer in the pot rotation to distort.


----------



## mybud (Dec 29, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> Nice one. I think yours is the first build I've seen with the XLR jack


Anything for a laugh, I guess, @Harry Klippton. All it actually took was a larger step drill than my normal one. I wasn't deterred by Brian's advice rather to use a TRS, since most audio engineers I know prefer XLRs anyway. That's both of them... 

Thanks for the good vibe in any case.


----------



## mybud (Dec 29, 2022)

jimilee said:


> Very cool build. It’s interesting you didn’t use the direct out but used the XLR. 18v will just give you more headroom, so it would take longer in the pot rotation to distort.


Thanks, @jimilee. Yes indeed, I don't have much use for a direct out jack for tuning or reamping or what have you.

But I hear you, worth experimenting some more now that I've built one of Brian's Road Rage adapter thingies, which can supply +15V or +18V. The added headroom might well be worth it for the long haul. Thanks for the good vibe in any case.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Dec 29, 2022)

mybud said:


> Anything for a laugh, I guess, @Harry Klippton. All it actually took was a larger step drill than my normal one. I wasn't deterred by Brian's advice rather to use a TRS, since most audio engineers I know prefer XLRs anyway. That's both of them...
> 
> Thanks for the good vibe in any case.


I put an XLR in my effects layouts sunndering and wouldn't hesitate to install one in a pedal again. Not that I've used it though...


----------



## Feral Feline (Dec 29, 2022)

Clean build.

Always great to have backup DI-capabilities on a gig/in the studio.


----------

